# Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...



## Teufelseck (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen: Ich heiße Marko komme aus Augsburg
und bin seit diesem Jahr stolzer Besitzer eines Fischereischeins.

Da dies mein erster Post ist, hoffe ich, dass ich nicht gleich den den Hinweis bekomme die
Suchfunktion im Board zu benutzen, denn das habe ich schon ausgiebig getan
*NUR leider mit mäßigen Erfolg.*

Was mich brennend interessiert:

Ist es möglich mit meiner Power Feeder WG 50-200 Gramm Länge 4,20 Meter auch mit
toten KÖFI mit einer Grundmontage auf Hecht zu angeln?

Wenn JA wie schwer sollte das Laufblei gewählt werden für einen Fluß bzw. Stausee
in meinem Fall den Lech 22/23?

Wie genau sollte mann den KÖFI anködern (Stahl bzw. Titanvorfach ist selbstverständlich)
Größe der Haken einfach / Drilling beides gemicht und wo den KÖFI anködern?
Höhe des KÖFI über Grund (20cm/30cm) oder doch weniger oder mehr?

Und hat vielleicht jemand ein aussagekräftiges Bild von einer gescheiteten Grundmontage?
Ich sage schon mal vielen Dank für die hoffentlich vielen guten Tipps

Liebe Grüße aus Bayern
Marko

PS: es kann natürlich sein das ich in der Suchfunktion die Falschen Suchbegriffe
gewählt habe, wenn dem so ist wäre ich für jeden freundlichen Hinweis / Link dankbar.


----------



## Mefospezialist (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*

Warum die Feederrute? 
Hast du keine anderen Ruten?

Mit Fetzen auf Zander, ja da gehts mit der Feeder perfekt finde ich. Warum willst du mit Feeder und totem Köfi angeln? Wegen der Feinheit der Spitze?

Zum Hechtangeln oder Zanderangeln bevorzuge ich lange Karpfenruten. Am Rhein nehme ich 3,5Lbs, am See meistens die selbe.

Keine Ahnung, wie Viel Strömung der Lech hat?


----------



## Teufelseck (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*

@Mefospezialist

Danke für Deine Antwort

Warum mit der Feederrute? Weil ich sonst nur noch eine Spinnrute habe und mir das auf die Dauer zu anstrengend wird. Ein zwei Stunden sind ok aber für länger muss ich wahrscheinlich noch einmal in die Muckibude :q

Eine Karpfenrute habe ich nur in 2,75 lb / 3,60 Meter und einen großen Unterschied kann ich zwischen der Karpfenrute und der Feederrute auch nicht feststellen (Aktionsmäßig) #c.

Daher dachte ich mir das die Feeder eventuell besser dazu geeignet ist (kräftigeres Rückrat und länger). Wo ich da nur Bedenken habe ist die feine Spitze der Feeder.

Warum sollte Deiner Meinung nach die Feeder nicht dazu geeignet sein?

MFG
Marko


----------



## wallerangler (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*

hallo ist mit einer feederrute mit 200 g wurfgewicht kein problem , an der lahn wo ich herkam fischen fast alle mit feederuten auf hecht .


----------



## Teufelseck (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*

@wallerangler

Danke für Deine Antwort, und der feinen Spitze macht das auch nichts oder?

@all

Wie schwer sollte das Blei bei einer Grundmontage mit KÖFI sein? Fließgeschwindigkeit im Lech würde ich schätzen auf ca. 0,5 Meter die Sekunde.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*

Hy,

die vorstellung mit ner Feederrute mit toten KöFi zu fischn tut mir als Feederfischer in der seele weh.

Nun zum thema ich würd es net unbedingt ausprobieren da es wahrscheinlich bei eienem etwas kräftiigeren Wurf die ruter krascht. Also ich sag klahre nein nimm ne steifer  und stärke rute zum KöFi fischen.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Buschmann (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*

Jo Federrute würd ich auch nicht nehmen, die sind viel zu zerbrechlich , hab schon einige brechen sehen...(bei karpfen und hechten)

Musst dir ja nich extra ne karpfenrute holen ,ne normale tele tuts doch für den anfang auch, oder??


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*

Hy

@ Buschmann der gleichen meinug bin ich auch 

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## gimli (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*



Bomber-Pilot1989 schrieb:


> die vorstellung mit ner Feederrute mit toten KöFi zu fischn tut mir als Feederfischer in der seele weh.


Warum?? – Nur weil du es noch nie probiert hast? Oder warum?


Bomber-Pilot1989 schrieb:


> Nun zum thema ich würd es net unbedingt ausprobieren da es wahrscheinlich bei eienem etwas kräftiigeren Wurf die ruter krascht. Also ich sag klahre nein nimm ne steifer  und stärke rute zum KöFi fischen.


Ach, bei einem starken Wurf mit deiner stärkeren Rute kracht der Köfi bei dir dann nicht runter? Dann sag mal an, wie du das mit einer stärkeren Rute machst. 

Ist es nicht eher die Art und Weise, wie man den Köfi befestigt, welche Art von Köfi man benutzt, um ihn am Runterkrachen zu hindern, oder ist es eher deine Unerfahrenheit als Angler, die aus deinem Post spricht? In meinen Augen nichts als dummes Zeug, was du von dir gegeben hast.|rolleyes


----------



## Buschmann (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*

Also wenn der köfi anständig aufgezogen ist,(ich mach es immer so>>>> Stahlvorfach vom maul zum arsch ziehen und den drilling schön im maul versenken, dann 10 minuten warten lassen bis er geschluckt hat und dann anhauen) kracht er auch nicht runter. Mir ging es eher um die haltbarkeit der rute ,ich denke federruten sind eher für andere angel arten gedacht. Aber jeder soll selbst entscheiden.


----------



## gimli (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*



> ich denke federruten sind eher für andere angel arten gedacht. Aber jeder soll selbst entscheiden.



Feederruten sind zum Angeln gemacht. Die Art, wie man sie gebraucht, sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Passt besser.|supergri


----------



## arno (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*

Moin!
Ich angle zu 95 % nur mit der Feeder.
Ich gehe damit auf Weißfisch wie auf Räuber.
No Problem damit!
Nim ein Grundblei (Sargblei) ziehe es auf die Hauptschnur, mache eine Stopperperle drauf, dann den Karabiner und dann ein Stahlvorfach mit mindestens 50 cm Länge.
Daran kommt ein (Einzelhaken) Drilling oder Blitzhaken.
Das Stahlvorfach mit der Ködernadel durch den Fisch ziehen , so das der Haken aus dem Maul oder an den Kiemen rausschaut.
Beim Blitzhaken stichst Du mit der Ködernadel hinter dem Kopf ein und ziehst die Nadel am Schwanz wieder raus.
Den Blitzhaken drückst Du in den Fisch , so das nur die beiden Spitzen des Hakens rausschauen.
Keine Angst das die Rute bricht, genau so die Spitze, die dient ja nur der Bißerkennung!
Du hast eine Heavy Feeder, wenn die kaputt geht, schmeiß sie Deinem Händler auf die Theke!
Ich habe die angeblich schlechte Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder in 4,2 Meter mit 180 Gr. Wurfgewicht.
Sogar zwei Stück davon!
Aber auch die Sprit One mit 200 gr. Wurfgewicht.
Ich hab da keine Probleme auf Zander und Hecht nicht.
Sogar nen 70 cm Schuppenkarpfen hab ich damit erlegt!
Was so einige Leute erzählen, da schüttel ich echt mit dem Kopf!
Ihr meint wohl, mit einer Feeder kann man nur Weißfisch fangen oder wie?
Ich hab damit sogar schon Spinnangeln gemacht und 2 50cm Hecht damit gefangen!
Der eine Hecht ist sogar gesprungen!
Beim Ansitzangeln habe ich mehrere Zander und Hechte damit überlistet.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*

ach macht doch alle was ihr wollt...& gut iss!


----------



## arno (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*

Achso, da war noch was!
Jetzt suchst Du Dir ne schöne Stelle wo die Weißfische sind.
An Sträuchern die übers Wasser hängen, Kurven im Fluß, hinter Überläufen usw.
So ein Schwarm Weisfische schwimmt eigentlich ständig rauf und runter.
Dort wo sie wieder wenden, legst Du Deinen Köder aus!
Zum Auftreiben des Köfis machst Du einen Ast oder Styroporkugel ins Maul.
Oder was auch gut ist, dies Industrieohrenstöpsel.
Dann schmeißt Du an die Stelle noch etwas Futter für die Weißfische und gut ist.


----------



## Living Dead (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> ach macht doch alle was ihr wollt...& gut iss!



Das dachte ich mir auch...erst will man was dazu schreiben doch bei dem  Durcheinander und diesen ganzen subjetiven Posts vergeht einem irgendwie die Lust zu helfen.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*

@Living Dead 
wir verstehen uns...:m


Grüsse aus Pulheim|wavey:


----------



## Ice Bear 66 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*

Habe es selber noch nicht probiert, wäre aben mal ein versuch wert.
Wenn es keine Heavy Feeder währe würde ich davon abraten, nicht wegen des Wurfgewichts, sondern die Rute wäre zu weich beim Anhieb. da ein Großer Hecht doch ein sehr hartes Maul hat.
Und ich würde mich schwarz Ärgern wenn ich einen großen hecht übern Kescher noch verlieren würde!!!

Gruß euer Cassi|wavey:


----------



## Zico (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*

Moin , Moin 

also der Arno hat ja eigentlich schon alles gesagt #h
Aber ich würde eher ein Tiroler - Hölzle nehmen , oder 
eine " Messingstange " je nach Strömmung bis ca. 150 Gr. ,
am Rhein klappt das ganz gut 
Den Köfi am besten mit 2 Haken anködern ; einen im 
Maulwinkel ..Grosser Einzelhaken , den anderen an der Flanke , Ryder-Haken kann ich nur empfehlen.
Dir Rute immer in Griffweite bzw. nicht aus der " Hand " lassen
und etwas aktiv fischen . D.h. den Köder ab und zu lupfen 
bzw. bewegen . 
Wenn´s denn mal knallt , nicht lange warten ! Am besten
sofort anschlagen ! Die Haken - Anordnung sorgt schon
dafür das der Fisch hängt ...und bei der Strömmung packt
der ordentlich zu 

Wobei ich anmerken muss , mit dieser Methode fange ich am
Rhein mehr Zander als Hechte .... und Waller sowieso #h

Aber probiers mal aus ....

Gruß Zico


----------



## Pinn (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*



Teufelseck schrieb:


> Ist es möglich mit meiner Power Feeder WG 50-200 Gramm Länge 4,20 Meter auch mit
> toten KÖFI mit einer Grundmontage auf Hecht zu angeln?



Hi Marco,

ich habe zwei Feeder-Ruten, die ich schon erfolgreich zum Brandungsangeln, Karpfenangeln und Nachtangeln auf Aal und Zander eingesetzt habe: Magna Majesty Power Feeder XXL 210 (Balzer) und von Moritz eine Sea Tip 420. Mit den stabileren Spitzen kann ich mühelos Futterkörbe oder Brandungsmontagen bis 200g auswerfen, und ich denke Köderfischmontagen in dieser Gewichtsklasse dürften auch kein Problem bereiten. Gedacht sind diese beiden Ruten für das schwere Feedern, zum Beispiel am Rhein. Die Balzer-Rute verwende ich gelegentlich sogar als Matchrute, mit Wagglern ab 10g.

Das sind die 2 Universalgeräte, die ich z.Bsp. im Urlaub mitnehme, wenn ich nicht genau weiß, was am Gewässer los ist. Damit kann ich mich auf unterschiedlichste Gewässertypen und Zielfische einstellen. Wichtig sind die Spitzen. Zum schweren Angeln nur Vollglasspitzen, weil die fast unzerbrechlich sind. Eventuell muss man nachrüsten.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## sevone (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*



> Warum mit der Feederrute? Weil ich sonst nur noch eine Spinnrute habe und mir das auf die Dauer zu anstrengend wird. Ein zwei Stunden sind ok aber für länger muss ich wahrscheinlich noch einmal in die Muckibude :q



besorg die ne ordentliche spinnrute, die kannst du dann auch den ganzen tag fischen.

zu deiner frage: wenn die rute wie schon erwähnt, nicht zu bruch geht, dürfte das mit den köfi funtionieren, allerdings würd ich die rute dann als normane rute verwenden, und nicht die spitze nur als oberstes rutenteil anber nicht als bisanzeiger nutzen.


----------



## Teufelseck (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*

Vielen vielen Dank für die doch recht ordentlichen Antworten (einige natürlich ausgenommen)



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> ach macht doch alle was ihr wollt...& gut iss!


 
*Was soll ich damit anfangen? Wo befindet sich in diesem Post die Hilfestellung / der Tipp? #c*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir auch...erst will man was dazu schreiben doch bei dem Durcheinander und diesen ganzen subjetiven Posts vergeht einem irgendwie die Lust zu helfen.


 
*Warum hast Du nicht etwas dazu geschrieben, vielleicht hätte es mir weitergeholfen und Du hättest ja das "Durcheinander" auch etwas sortieren können* #q

*@arno / Zico / Pinn* Vielen Dank für Eure Posts, war interessant zu lesen, dass meine Vorstellung mit der Feeder auf Hecht zu fischen gar nicht so abwägig ist. Denn ich bin der meinung das die Feederruten unterschätzt werden, die sind ja nicht nur zum Rotaugen fischen da oder  Was ich aber gern noch wissen möchte warum das Stahlvorfach 50 cm lang sein soll #c reich da nicht auch 30 cm?



Ice Bear 66 schrieb:


> Habe es selber noch nicht probiert, wäre aben mal ein versuch wert.
> Wenn es keine Heavy Feeder währe würde ich davon abraten, nicht wegen des Wurfgewichts, sondern die Rute wäre zu weich beim Anhieb. da ein Großer Hecht doch ein sehr hartes Maul hat.
> Und ich würde mich schwarz Ärgern wenn ich einen großen hecht übern Kescher noch verlieren würde!!!
> 
> Gruß euer Cassi|wavey:


 
*Ich glaube die Power Feeder ist noch etwas härter als die Heavy Feeder und da sollte es meiner Meinung nach auch kein Problem mit dem Anschlag geben (kann mich natürlich auch täuschen).* 



sevone schrieb:


> ... allerdings würd ich die rute dann als normane rute verwenden, und nicht die spitze nur als oberstes rutenteil anber nicht als bisanzeiger nutzen.


 
*Entschuldige, aber selbst nach mehrmaligen durchlesen habe ich diesen Satz nicht verstanden ;+ . Kannst Du es vielleicht noch einmal probieren? Ich bin wie gesagt für jeden guten Tipp dankbar.*

Also vielen Dank für alle guten und ausführlichen Tipps.

Liebe Grüße aus Bayern
Marko


PS: Denkt bitte auch an die Member, die einfach nur das Board durchstöbern (um sich nützliche Tipps zu holen) und nie etwas schreiben (ging mir bis gestern auch so 4 Monate lang |rotwerden ). Denn Denjenigen bringen Aussagen wie von *Hechthunter21* und *Living Dead* überhaupt nichts (außer Augenschmerzen |supergri) Großes SORRY musste aber mal gesagt werden!


----------



## Bibbelmann (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*



Pinn schrieb:


> von Moritz eine Sea Tip 420. Mit den stabileren Spitzen kann ich mühelos Futterkörbe oder Brandungsmontagen bis 200g auswerfen, und ich denke Köderfischmontagen in dieser Gewichtsklasse dürften auch kein Problem bereiten. Gedacht sind diese beiden Ruten für das schwere Feedern, zum Beispiel am Rhein.



Die Sea Tip ist scheinbar eine Meeresrute, für die Brandung. Mit den normalen Feederruten wie sie viele zuhause haben hat das Ding doch nicht viel gemeinsam ;+


edit: es gibt auch Pilkruten  mit Wechselspitzen.. zu stark für Hechte
Philipp


----------



## arno (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*

Warum mindestens 50 cm?!
Hast Du schon mal einen hecht gesehen, der total verrückt spielt?
Der dreht sich um die eigene Achse, springt hoch usw..
Da wickelt sich ganz schnell mal die Schnur um den Körper, oder er schluckt zu tief!
Was sind 30 cm wenn man einen Köfi drann hat?
Wenn der Hecht sein Scheunentor aufreißt, geht da gaaanz schnell bis hinten hin ein Köfi durch!
Also, mit 30 cm nie!


----------



## Teufelseck (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*

Danke für die Info, man lernt halt nie aus.


----------



## arno (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*

Dafür ist das AB doch da!#h


----------



## Pinn (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Die Sea Tip ist scheinbar eine Meeresrute, für die Brandung. Mit den normalen Feederruten wie sie viele zuhause haben hat das Ding doch nicht viel gemeinsam ;+
> 
> 
> edit: es gibt auch Pilkruten  mit Wechselspitzen.. zu stark für Hechte
> Philipp



Nicht unbedingt, obwohl sie sich zum leichten Brandungsangeln gut verwenden lässt. Einige Feederspezialisten aus meiner Gegend haben sich vor einigen Jahren so'n Teil zugelegt, speziell für schwere Fütterkörbe und extreme Weitwürfe.

Die Sea Tip hat ein angegebenes WG bis 150g, etwas mehr lässt sich aber mit der dicken Spitze noch gut werfen und für die Brandung konnte man noch eine spezielle Spitze erwerben. Zum Lieferumfang gehörten auch feinere Spitzen, die vorsichtige Rotaugenbisse auf mehr als 50m noch zuverlässig anzeigen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## pike1984 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*

Hallo und willkommen im AB! 
Zum Thema Feederrute auf Hecht habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung. Aber ich denke mit einer Heavy Feeder ab 180g aufwärts müsste das durchaus machbar sein.
In einem deiner ersten Posts sprichst du davon, dass du auch eine Karpfenrute in 2,75lbs und 3,60m hast. Das ist genau das Gerät, auf das auch ich beim Hechtfischen mit Köfi, egal ob mit Pose oder auf Grund, vertraue. Freilaufrolle dazu und fertig.|wavey:


----------



## arno (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*

Das geht auch mit einer 30-80 gr. Feeder!


----------



## esox_105 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> ach macht doch alle was ihr wollt...& gut iss!


 

... der bislang einzigste sinnvolle Beitrag hier ... :m


----------



## arno (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... der bislang einzigste sinnvolle Beitrag hier ... :m



Ehrlich gesagt, das sehe ich noch nicht mal nen Sin drin!
Natürlich kann jeder angeln wie er will!
Aber dann brauchen wir auch kein AB!
Wenn jemand ne Frage hat kann man die doch wohl beantworten und das die Leute jeder ne andere Meinung haben ist auch klar!
Und viel unterschätzen eben die Feederruten!


----------



## Teufelseck (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*

@arno

Genau so sehe ich das auch :m

*An alle Nörgler:* Wenn es denn so daneben ist mit einer Feederrute auf Hecht zu fischen, dann sollen doch mal Diejenigen die hier nur *BLASEN* machen auch einmal etwas sinnvolles dazu schreiben #q

Liebe Grüße aus Bayern
Marko


----------



## gimli (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*

Zwei Experten haben dir doch eine Antwort gegeben.|bla: Also was meckerst du noch.|bla:

Manche meinen mit einer Feederrute nur Fischchen von <8cm  landen zu können, andere nicht.

Meiner Meinung nach ist eine Feederrute die vielseitigste Rute die es überhaupt gibt. Damit kann man eigentlich alles mit machen, auch Köfis stippen…., wenn  man denn will.


----------



## arno (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*



gimli schrieb:


> Zwei Experten haben dir doch eine Antwort gegeben.|bla: Also was meckerst du noch.|bla:
> 
> Manche meinen mit einer Feederrute nur Fischchen von <8cm  landen zu können, andere nicht.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist eine Feederrute die vielseitigste Rute die es überhaupt gibt. Damit kann man eigentlich alles mit machen, auch Köfis stippen…., wenn  man denn will.


Oh, danke!

Leute ich bin jetzt Profi!#h
:vik:|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Teufelseck (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*



gimli schrieb:


> Zwei Experten haben dir doch eine Antwort gegeben.|bla: Also was meckerst du noch.|bla:


 
*Da hast Du mich vielleicht missverstanden, ich habe mich nur über Posts geärgert die nichts zum Thema beigetragen haben wie die folgenden hier:*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> ach macht doch alle was ihr wollt...& gut iss!


 


Living Dead schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir auch...erst will man was dazu schreiben doch bei dem Durcheinander und diesen ganzen subjetiven Posts vergeht einem irgendwie die Lust zu helfen.


 


Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> @Living Dead
> wir verstehen uns...:m
> 
> 
> Grüsse aus Pulheim|wavey:


 


esox_105 schrieb:


> ... der bislang einzigste sinnvolle Beitrag hier ... :m


 
Mann kann nicht immer einer Meinung sein, und wenn es denn so daneben ist mit einer Feederrute auf Hecht zu fischen dann kann man ja auch etwas dazu schreiben und nicht nur die Posts der anderen schlecht machen mit so "NICHTS sagenden" und "NICHTS erklärenden" Posts wie die obigen. Das hilft ja niemanden weiter oder?

MFG
Marko


----------



## arno (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*

Marko, recht hast Du!

Aber jetzt bitte kein Streitthema daraus entstehen lassen!
Nur, wenn Ihr was postet, dann bitte nichts Sinnloses!
Hab wirklich keinen Bock drauf , wieder mit jemandem in den Haaren zu liegen!


----------



## Pinn (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*



arno schrieb:


> Marko, recht hast Du!
> 
> Aber jetzt bitte kein Streitthema daraus entstehen lassen!
> Nur, wenn Ihr was postet, dann bitte nichts Sinnloses!
> Hab wirklich keinen Bock drauf , wieder mit jemandem in den Haaren zu liegen!



Schließe mich an und verweise mal auf
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=90006&highlight=gl%FChbirne+wechseln

@: Marko,
zu Deiner Ausgandsfrage und den Antworten darauf:

Da einige Hechtexperten nicht so richtig mit ihren Kritikpunkten an der Verwendung von Feederruten beim Hechtfang rausrücken, übernehme ich das mal selber. 

1. Eine Heavy-Feederrute ist keine Spinnrute. Dafür ist sie absolut ungegeignet, wegen ihrer Länge von 3,90 - 4,50m und dem Gewicht.

Eingefleischte Spinnangler übersehen eventuell, dass es auch andere Methoden gibt, Hechten nachzustellen, nämlich mit Köderfisch an der Pose oder an einer Grundmontage, wie von Dir beabsichtigt und nachgefragt. Es mag sein, dass insgeheim darüber die Nase gerümpft wird, aber das ginge schon in Richtung Arroganz und Überheblichkeit (ich benutze bewusst den Konjunktiv, weil ich hier niemandem etwas unterstellen will und kann).

Wer mit der Verwendung von Köderfischen Probleme hat, der kann ja ein neues Thema aufmachen, zum Bleistift "Ich finde angeln mit Köderfisch doof" oder "Die wahren Angler spinnen".

Grund- oder Posenangeln auf Hecht ist absolut legitim, sofern man tote Kofi verwendet (in der BRD)! Und auch eine erfolgreiche Methode, wie ich oft beim Nachtansitz auf Zander festgestellt habe.

Ein Gerücht hält sich hartnäckig: Hechte beissen nur tagsüber oder in der Dämmerung, weil sie "Augentiere" sind. Beim Spinnangeln mag das zutreffen, weil Spinnköder nur optische, akustische und mechanische Reize auslösen. Normalerweise sind sie geruchlos und geschmacklos.

Ganz anders der Köfi, dem fehlen die og. Reize, dafür hat er Geschmack und Geruch. Ich habe schon tagsüber und in der Nacht beim Zanderansitz (!) Hechte auf Köfi gefangen, und fast alle auf Grund!

2. "Power-XXL-Heavy-Feeder-Ruten" oder so sind für diese Angelei geeignet. Mit leichten Einschränkungen: die sensibleren Spitzen sollte man nicht nehmen, sondern wenn dann nur die steiferen. Aber das ist eh klar...

Und beim Anhieb wird die Flexibilität der Rutenspitze durch die Länge der Ruten mehr als kompensiert! Ich habe noch nicht erlebt, dass ein Anhieb nicht durchgekommen wäre. Anhieb ist sogar das falsche Wort bei ca. 4m-Ruten oder länger, fast immer reicht ein zügiges Anheben der Rute bis über Kopf, und der Haken sitzt. Vorher war sie ja unter Schnurspannung in Richtung Wasser abgelegt.

Ich finde diesen Thread übrigens gut, weil beispielsweise mit den Begriffen Zander-, Karpfen-, Hecht- oder leichte, mittelschwere oder schwere Grundrute der Eindruck vermittelt wird, für jede Fischart sei eine spezielle Rute vonnöten. Das ist Quatsch! Ich angle selten auf Karpfen oder Hecht, und wenn dann bin dabei mit meinen etwas zweckentfremdeten Power-Feederruten immer sehr gut zurecht gekommen. Mir hat das auch in keiner Weise in der Seele wehgetan, im Gegenteil. Manche Drills waren richtig spannend. Der größte Karpfen hatte 13,5kg.

Wichtiger ist das Wurfgewicht der Rute, dass auf das auszuwerfende Ködergewicht abgestimmt sein sollte und das übrige Tackle, zum Beispiel Stahlvorfach für Hecht.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## arno (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*



Pinn schrieb:


> Schließe mich an und verweise mal auf
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=90006&highlight=gl%FChbirne+wechseln
> 
> @: Marko,
> ...



So wie Du im Link darauf verweist, kopiere ich das mal hier und gebe Dir meine volle Bestätigung!
Übrigens, der Link ist klasse!#h


----------



## butje_hh (11. September 2007)

*AW: Mit der Feederrute auf Hecht fischen...*

Bei der länge der Stahlvorfächer streiten sich natürlich auch die Geister, ich kenn ANgler die nehmen nur eine 50er Monoschnur als Vorfach und reden immer sie hätten noch nie einen Hecht verloren, naja da brauch ich wohl nichts mehr zu sagen.

Ich verwende Stahlvorfächer von 70 - 100 cm, denn man darf nicht vergesen das ein Hecht beute verschlingen kann die 70% seiner Körperlänge ausmachen. Allein schon deswegen ist alles unter 50cm ungeeignet, es sei denn du hast die Rute in der Hand und setzt sofort nen Anhieb, blöd nur wenn der Hecht den Köfi gegen die schnur schluckt, dann tut sich am bißanzeiger erstmal garnichts und der Köfi ist schon im Magen.

Feederrute halte ich unbedingt für eine gute Möglichkeit und mit der richtigen Spitze dürfte das auch kein Problem sein, es angeln ohnehin viele Raubfisch(ansitz)angler mit mittleren bis schweren Karpfenruten. Da ist die Feeder doch eine gute Allroundmöglichkeit um viel Geld zu sparen.. denn eine für drei st billiger als drei für drei
Hab grad gesehen ist schon vom Juni, aber vieleicht ist das Thema ja für Nachzügler interessant


----------

